# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  خواندن یک فیلد از نوع XML از دیتابیس

## sakbari

من یه تیبل دارم که یکی از فیلدهای این تیبل xml هست

تابعی توی C#‎ وجود داره که اسم element رو بگیره و مقدارش بر گردونه؟

کلا چطوری میتونم مقدار این فیلد رو بخونم؟؟

----------


## sakbari

> من یه تیبل دارم که یکی از فیلدهای این تیبل xml هست
> 
> تابعی توی C#‎ وجود داره که اسم element رو بگیره و مقدارش بر گردونه؟
> 
> کلا چطوری میتونم مقدار این فیلد رو بخونم؟؟


خب خودم راهش رو پیدا کردم
اول فیلد رو به صورت xmldocument میخونیم

بعد xmldocumnet یه متد به نام GetElementsByTagName که اسم element رو میگیره مقدارش رو بر میگردونه که البته ما مقدار innertext رو میخوایم که یک string هست

----------

